# Tree frog lost an eye?



## mini.me (Oct 24, 2010)

One of my 'plain jane' florida tree frogs appears to have lost an eye - 'little tony' is the smallest of my tree frogs but has been healthy and happy for the past 2 months. Oreo, I forget the type but he looks like an albino fire belly toad - white with black spots but no orange belly- also seems to have lost an eye. I noticed Oreo first, checked him out - he does not appear to be sick - now 2 days later little Tony is missing an eye. Does anyone know if this is an illness, disease or perhaps from a fight? I have been unable to locate any information on line.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Can you post pictures? Sounds like an injury, what is in their enclosure?


----------



## mini.me (Oct 24, 2010)

i will try to get a pic now. They are in a 36x18 exoterra


----------



## mini.me (Oct 24, 2010)

My cousin took a picture with her phone but cannot figure out how to text it to me...I am in NJ and Oreo is in FL with my cousin. She will bring him to our 'Father Fish' tomorrow. If I find anything out, I will post it - if not, she promised she would find out how to text the picture.

Thank you sooooo much for your speedy response and willingness to help. I hope he is ok.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It isn't due to a fight... none of the native treefrogs have any form of tooth structure that would remove an eye. 

Ed


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

It might have got spooked and just hopped into somthing sharp in the tank and lost it that way . If the eye heals good , the frog should be ok . I have a pumilio that lost an eye and has been healthy and laying eggs still after 2 years.


----------

